# [solved, z.t.] Installationsprobleme (chroot / keyboard)

## CoPyCaT

Hallo,

nachdem Gentoo seit Jahren auf meinem betagten Notebook ohne nennenswerte Probleme läuft, wollte ich es nun auch endlich auf meinem neuen Desktoprechner installieren der bisher nur Windows kannte.

Die Installation von den Gentoo LiveCD's kann ich vergessen, nach dem booten wird mein USB Keyboard nicht erkannt, weder ab,-anstöpseln, noch Keyboardwechsel und Suchmaschine schafften abhilfe. 

Einer der letzten c't Ausgaben lag eine UbuntuDVD bei, also habe ich die Installation von der aus versucht, was bis zum betreten des Gentoo Systems per chroot auch funktionierte.

Bevor die Frage kommt, DVD ist ein x64 System, mein Stagetarball auch x64

Nach Alternativanleitung:

```

# env -i HOME=$HOME TERM=$TERM chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# /usr/sbin/env-update

# source /etc/profile

```

Der chroot funktioniert scheinbar nicht richtig, zwar ändert sich in der Eingabe die Farbe des Hostnamens aber env-update wird dann nicht gefunden.

Nun habe ich eine Weile  mit dem Suchmaschinenprimus verbracht aber eine wirkliche Lösung oder auch nur ein Ansatz konnt ich nicht finden.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *CoPyCaT wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Der chroot funktioniert scheinbar nicht richtig, zwar ändert sich in der Eingabe die Farbe des Hostnamens aber env-update wird dann nicht gefunden.
> 
> Nun habe ich eine Weile  mit dem Suchmaschinenprimus verbracht aber eine wirkliche Lösung oder auch nur ein Ansatz konnt ich nicht finden.

 

Funktioniert es wenn du:

```
mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

env-update 

source /etc/profile 
```

ausführst?

Wenn nicht was sagt denn in der chroot umgebung

```
ls -al /usr/sbin/env-update
```

MfG

----------

## CoPyCaT

Hiho, 

Ich konnte einen Teil meiner Probleme lösen. Hatte den snapshot entpackt und dann erst /usr gemounted.......... Kein Wunder also etc-update nicht funktionierte. 

Das Keyboard Problem besteht weiterhin, System ist installiert, zur Sicherheit hab ich mir einen Kernel mittels genkernel gebaut, aber weder meine Roccat Isku noch die Razr Tarantula werden erkannt, wie schon unter den livecd's. Konnte mir dahingehend nur mit einer Funktastatur von Feinkost Albrecht behelfen, was aber keine dauerhafte Lösung ist. 

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Josef.95

 *CoPyCaT wrote:*   

> .... aber weder meine Roccat Isku noch die Razr Tarantula werden erkannt ....

  Fehlt eventuell noch der CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT Treiber? 

```
CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT:

Support for Roccat devices.

Say Y here if you have a Roccat mouse or keyboard and want

support for its special functionalities.

Symbol: HID_ROCCAT [=n]

Type  : tristate

Prompt: Roccat device support

  Defined at drivers/hid/Kconfig:485

  Depends on: HID_SUPPORT [=y] && HID [=y] && USB_HID [=m]

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> HID Devices (HID_SUPPORT [=y])

        -> Special HID drivers
```

----------

